# my cure to severe constipation - easy and works!



## ren80

i've suffered for years with constipation - now i eat lots of fruits and veggies and go to the gym constantly. Yet I still suffered with this! i tried EVERYTHING from every laxative on the market to pills, herbal remedies, many home remedies i even had a colonoscopy! nothing ever worked. my cause of constipation was due to stress. i got my idea from a natropath i read her book and in it she says to drink 1 freshly squeezed lemon juice in a glass of warm water the first thing every morning - i have done this for 5 years now and have been regular like clockwork - my add on to this remedy though is drink the lemon water with a straw as after several months of drinking this my teeth became sensitive so drinking with a straw will eliminate this. i also find this remedy great when you are unwell with a cold. THIS REMEDY IS CHEAP, NATURAL, AND YOUR BODY WILL LOVE YOU FOR IT!now my only dilemma now is making sure i have enough lemons in stock...


----------



## Ariana

True, lemon juice can help to stimulate colon. Senna works in a somewhat similar way, but can lead to serious side effects. You may try to rinse your mouth with alkaline solution (water and baking soda) to neutralize citric acid, lemon juice does weaken the enamel.


----------



## Lookin'foraLife

INTERESTING....THANKS!


----------



## MondayMorning

anything like that for ibs-d?


----------



## stevefriel

Ariana said:


> True, lemon juice can help to stimulate colon. *Senna works in a somewhat similar way, but can lead to serious side effects. *You may try to rinse your mouth with alkaline solution (water and baking soda) to neutralize citric acid, lemon juice does weaken the enamel.


Last time I tried Senna I was on the toilet for about 2 hours, stool would not stop coming out, it ended up like a pile of cow dung. Had to end up opening the bath room window the smell was that bad. Had to spray a lot of air freshener too lol


----------



## cats

ren80 said:


> i've suffered for years with constipation - now i eat lots of fruits and veggies and go to the gym constantly. Yet I still suffered with this! i tried EVERYTHING from every laxative on the market to pills, herbal remedies, many home remedies i even had a colonoscopy! nothing ever worked. my cause of constipation was due to stress. i got my idea from a natropath i read her book and in it she says to drink 1 freshly squeezed lemon juice in a glass of warm water the first thing every morning - i have done this for 5 years now and have been regular like clockwork - my add on to this remedy though is drink the lemon water with a straw as after several months of drinking this my teeth became sensitive so drinking with a straw will eliminate this. i also find this remedy great when you are unwell with a cold. THIS REMEDY IS CHEAP, NATURAL, AND YOUR BODY WILL LOVE YOU FOR IT!now my only dilemma now is making sure i have enough lemons in stock...


Well, that sounds natural enough, I have GERD too, do you and does it affect it with heartburn? Also have you ever used lemon juice? You are right those lemons are spendy esp in the winter....


----------



## ren80

im not sure how the lemon juice will respond with other ailments. but perhaps check with the doctor. i've been using lemon juice for more than 5 years now. i also forgot to add its most important to have the lemon juice first thing in the morning. literaly as soon as you wake up go straight for the lemon juice as its good to allow a bit of time perhaps half an hour to an hour before breaky. however in saying this i've broken this rule myself. this would probably help prevent any heartburn perhaps!


----------



## TummyDepressed

ren80 said:


> im not sure how the lemon juice will respond with other ailments. but perhaps check with the doctor. i've been using lemon juice for more than 5 years now. i also forgot to add its most important to have the lemon juice first thing in the morning. literaly as soon as you wake up go straight for the lemon juice as its good to allow a bit of time perhaps half an hour to an hour before breaky. however in saying this i've broken this rule myself. this would probably help prevent any heartburn perhaps!


Hey Ren - how much of a lemon do you use?J


----------



## ren80

i use 1 whole lemon every morning. of course it has to be pulp free. i try to get the freshest lemons possible. and to any pregnant women out there or any one who may be breastfeeding i have had no side affects nor has my babies. and i had not 1 day of constipation in both of my pregnancies. i also find the lemon water can help you lose weight. good luck and let me know how it works for you...


----------



## stevefriel

I was constipated for a few days this week but today I was going to the toilet a lot making up for what didn't come out the other days. Been to the toilet something like six times in the space of six hours. Could be the four 5ml spoonfuls of Lactose I took the night before. Still feel like I have to go, keep getting that rumbly feeling in my back passage, I reckon a seventh BM will be done soon







This IBS is really annoying me. Have to go to the bank in the morning and the doctors. Not sure if I can cope with it if my bowels keep playing up like this. Hopefully a few hours sleep will help it.


----------



## em_t

cats said:


> Well, that sounds natural enough, I have GERD too, do you and does it affect it with heartburn? Also have you ever used lemon juice? You are right those lemons are spendy esp in the winter....


Cats, I have acid reflux as well and I find the lemons don't bother me, whereas other acidic drinks do - I tried drinking hot water with apple cider vinegar and the acid burnt my throat and the whole way down to my stomach. In saying that, acidic foods seem to really help with my constipation, so its choosing which is worse You could possibly start off with the juice of one lemon and progress from there.Hope that helps, Em


----------



## Id Smash

Very interesting. I'll give it a shot since nothing else seems to work lolHow much water do you use? One lemon and say, 8 oz? And when you say warm, how warm? Room temp?


----------



## ren80

hi there id smash, i have a full mug of water - half boiled water and the other half room temp water. let me know how it goes.


----------

